# Should I shorten bushings?



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've setup some guides to trim the inside faces of the new jaws on my Workmate. I'd like them to mate tightly and right now their are some gaps. I'm using this as an opportunity to practice using the router to make mating edges.

However, the fence material I've used is 3/8 and the bushings are a bit taller than that (more like 1/2"). I'd prefer not to have to change fences - would I be losing any significant functionality if I shorten the bushings?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I decided I'd not done my homework and did a search for "bushings shorten" and found this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/18907-guide-bushing-length.html?highlight=bushings+shorten that answers my questions.

So - I have a follow-on question - what is a good thickness for template materials when using a bushing?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like 3/8 inch if I'm using MDF, but I've made plenty of 1/4 inch ply and masonite templates over the years.

In addition to the other methods of shortening bushings, I've 'fine tuned' a couple with a quick touch to the belt sander.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have shortened a couple of my brass bushings with no ill-effect. I actually used my lathe (note clean any sawdust up around it before doing this) to do this. I chucked up with enough pressure for it to stay in the lathe, but taking care not to deform the bushing. Turn the lathe on to about 300-400 rpms, and then used a file to bring it down. This also enabled me to put a bevel back on at the tip as well.

As always for any use of the lathe, always use a faceshield.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pat Warner shows an easy way to shorten the guide bushing in his DVD "The Versatile Router".

Bob and Rick, I believe, used mainly 1/4" material for their templates, so the bushing should be less than 1/4".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is why I suggest the Woodcraft PC style guide bushing kit which is designed for use with 1/4" template material. Both of the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushing sets use 1/4" template material too.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jmoore65 said:


> I've setup some guides to trim the inside faces of the new jaws on my Workmate. I'd like them to mate tightly and right now their are some gaps. I'm using this as an opportunity to practice using the router to make mating edges.
> 
> However, the fence material I've used is 3/8 and the bushings are a bit taller than that (more like 1/2"). I'd prefer not to have to change fences - would I be losing any significant functionality if I shorten the bushings?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Hi Jim - Won't hurt a thing. I have a couple sets of the Eagle America bushings which are .201 long. I use the bandsaw for shortening longer ones. Put a hole in a piece of 1/4" MDF, or, better yet, a piece of 5.2 mm plywood to put the barrel through. Set the bandsaw fence so that you can use the MDF/plywood for the blade guide and slide it through. Will likely want a little deburring when you're done.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

jmoore65 said:


> I've setup some guides to trim the inside faces of the new jaws on my Workmate. I'd like them to mate tightly and right now their are some gaps. I'm using this as an opportunity to practice using the router to make mating edges.
> 
> However, the fence material I've used is 3/8 and the bushings are a bit taller than that (more like 1/2"). I'd prefer not to have to change fences - would I be losing any significant functionality if I shorten the bushings?
> 
> ...


It's nice to be able to stack pieces when creating your master pattern.

~1/4" of bushing lets you stack two pieces with 1/8" hardboard on top. A taller bushing lets you stack more.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> It's nice to be able to stack pieces when creating your master pattern.
> 
> ~1/4" of bushing lets you stack two pieces with 1/8" hardboard on top. A taller bushing lets you stack more.


That's true Drew - the tradeoff is, the longer the bushing the less depth of cut you have. Everythings a tradeoff:bad:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jim

Faced with this sort of a problem out on a job site I'd probably opt for adding a 1/8in 93mm) or 1/4in (6mm) thicjk MDF or plywood sub-base to the bottom of the router. saves having to butches stuff - and in any case I don't carry a bandsaw

Regards

Phil


----------

